# Kenpo Notes



## Thesemindz (Feb 4, 2009)

I was taught at my school to take notes. Copious notes on everything. Notes on techniques, notes on basics, notes on how and why and when to do different things. 
I have a notebook full of notes, more than one actually, and I'm willing to bet some of you do as well. So I thought it might be interesting to share some of our notes we've accumulated over time.








I'll start. 

Eight Considerations of Combat (which are actually ten)

Environment
Range
Positions
Maneuvers
Targets
Natural Weapons
Natural Defenses
Cover & Concealment
Intent
Circumstances

Categorical Breakdown of Attacks

Grab
Push
Pull
Punch
Kick
Hugs, Holds, and Takedowns
Locks and Chokes
Weapons
a. clubs 
b. knives
c. guns​
Families of Techniques
Offensive Locks
Offensive Strikes
Defense towards the Inside of the Body
Defense towards the Outside of the Body
Defensive Lock
Defensive Hug or Hold​
Zones of Awareness
Tight Mind
Kime
White Dot Focus
Black Zone Awareness

Flowing Mind
Mushin
Black Dot Focus
White Zone Awareness
​
Three Points of View
Attacker
Defender
Bystander​
Four Basic Motions
Thrust 
Snap
Whip
Slice​
Constituents of Motion

Object (what moves)
Energy (what moves it)
Space (where it moves)
Direction (where it's moving to)
Angle (where it's moving comparatively)
Path (how it's moving)
Timing (when it moves)
Speed (how fast it moves)

Newton's Laws of Motion

Every object in a state of uniform motion tends to remain in that state of motion unless an external force is applied to it. (Law of Inertia)
The force of an object in newtons is equal to the mass of that object in kilograms multiplied by it's acceleration in meters per second through a given space. (F=ma)
For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. (law of reciprocal actions)

Ten Ways to Add Power to a Strike

Strength
Ground Leverage
Torque
Back Up Mass
Opposing Force
Marriage of Gravity
Borrowed Force
Rebound Energy
Bringing the Target to the Weapon, vice versa, or both
Angular Momentum
I have pages and pages more, but I thought this could get us started. Does anyone else have anything they'd like to add? 



-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2009)

Three Stages of Learning

Embyonic
Mechanical
Spontaneous

Three Stages of Technique Formulation

Ideal
What if?
Spontaneous

Three States of Kenpo

Solid
Liquid
Gaseous
Five Main Targets

Front of the Body

Eye
Throat
Solar Plexus
Groin
Knee

Back of the Body


Base of the Skull
Spine
Kidney
Groin
Knee

Clock Concept
The practitioner imagines that he is standing in the center of a clock face drawn on the floor, and assigns a number on the clock to the direction from which his opponent attacks.​
Response Process

Scan
Identify
Predict
Decide
Execute

Four Levels of Understanding

Unconsciously Incompetent
Consciously Incompetent
Consciously Competent
Unconsciously Competent

Four Focus Points

Rate on a scale of one to ten
Am I giving this my all?
How far could I go?

Friendly Competition
Could I do better?
Is this my best effort?

Situational Awareness
Where am I?
What am I doing?
Is it real?

Am I improving?
Am I progressing?
Am I getting better?


Four Dynamics of Survival

Defend Self
Defend Family
Defend Nation
Defend Mankind

Joe Lewis Punching Method

Explosive Action
Initial Speed
Bridging the Gap
Hyperextension of the Stance
Recovery

Five Ways to Bridge the Gap

Lean
Front Step and Lean
Drag Step
Push Drag
Step Through

Five P's to Master the Art

Practice
Patience
Perseverence
Polish
Perfect
I've got more. Anyone else? 



-Rob


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2009)

Kids class
Children learn what they live.
If a child lives with criticism, he learns to condemn.
It a child lives with hostility, she learns to fight.
If a child lives with ridicule, he learns to be shy.
If a child lives with shame, she learns to feel guilty.
If a child lives with tolerance, he learns to be patient.
If a child lives with encouragement, she learns confidence.
If a child lives with praise, he learns to appreciate.
If a child lives with fairness, she learns justice.
If a child lives with security, he learns to have faith.
If a child lives with approval, she learns to like herself.
If a child lives with acceptance and friendship, he learns to find love in the world.


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2009)

The Prerequisites of Proper Performance

Posture
Balance
Angle
Liveliness
Continuity

The Kenpo Formula

Prefix
Suffix
Add
Delete
Alter
Targets
Timing
Angles

Re-Arrange

F.A.S.P.

Form
Accuracy
Speed
Power

Natural Weapon Structure
Aligning the bones in the body directly behind a strike to most effectively transfer power while protecting the joints and bones in the weapon itself. Examples include alinging the leg and bones of the foot behind the ball of the foot in a front kick, or striking with the first two knuckles of the fist with the wrist straight and the forearm aligned directly behind it.​
Stance Base
The base of a stance is the area covered by its toe to toe and heel to heel lines. Proper stance base is essential for power and stability.​
Stong Line and Weak Line
Stances are designed to resist force applied from one or more specific directions, but are often vulnerable from others. Because there are an infinite number of points on a circle, each stance actually has an infinite number of progressively stronger and weaker lines. The terms Strong and Weak Line refer to those lines against which a stance is _most_ and _least_ able to resist force applied against it. Strong and Weak Lines can exist in three dimensions, meaning that stances can be more or less capable of resisting forces applied against them not only from in front or behind, but also from above and below.​
Constant and Relative Centerline
The Constant Centerline is an imaginary line bisecting the human body from the top of the head straight down through the groin to the floor. Almost every major target lies somewhere on or near the Constant Centerline. The Relative Centerline refers to an imaginary line that also bisects the human body, but whereas the Constant Centerline bisects the body symmetrically, the Relative Centerline bisects the opponent in relation to your position. Close attention to the Relative Centerline allows you to monitor and respond to changes in your opponents body positioning and weight distribution.​
The A List

Attitude
Avoidance
Awareness
Acceptance
Action
-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2009)

The Six Invisible Enemies

Complacency
Ego
Fickleness
Impatience
Perfectionism
Unhealthy Comparisons

The Eight Relationships of Circles

Side by Side - Not Touching
Side by Side - Touching
Side by Side - Overlapping
One above Another - Not Touching
One above Another - Touching
One inside Another - Touching Perpendicularly
One inside Another - Not Touching
A Relationship not yet Discovered

Four Areas of Proximity to a Wall

Against
Close
Near
Away

Black Belt Success Cycle

Know What You Want
Make a Plan
Get a Coach
Take Consistent Action
Review Your Progress
Set New Goals

12 Foot Maneuvers

In Place Pivot
Push Drag
Drag Step
Front Crossover
Step Through
Rear Crossover
Rear Sliding Leg Sweep
180 Degree Reverse Spinning Leg Sweep
360 Degree Reverse Spinning Leg Sweep
Inverted Hooking Sweep
In Place Pulling Sweep
Crossed Leg In Place Pulling Sweep
-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2009)

Fifteen Ways to Use a Knife

Thrust
Slice
Club
Hammer
Hack
Ream
Core
Tenderize
Slap
Knick
Scissor
Fillet
Pare
Scrape
Dig

Four Ranges of Combat

Outside Contact Range
Within Contact Range
Contact Penetration Range
Contact Manipulation Range

Angles and Points
- Bracing Angle
The Angle against which a stance is braced, determing it's Strong Line​- Angle of Cancellation
Positioning one's opponent at an angle which hinders that opponent's ability to attack.​- Angle of Protection
Positioning one's self at an angle to an opponent which affords the least vulnerability to attack.​- Angle of Execution
Angle created by a weapon along it's path of travel between its point of origin and its point of execution.​- Angle of Incidence
Angle at which a weapon makes contact with a target. The angle of incidence which allows for the greatest transference of force is 90 degrees.​- Complimentary Angle
Angle at which a weapon fits a target. Effectively fitting a weapon to a target allows for maximum penetration and an efficient transference of force.​- Angle of Disturbance (Angle Y)
Distance opponent's weapon is disturbed by the defensive maneuver which contacts the weapon at the point of interception.​- Point of Origin
Position of a weapon in the instant an attack is initiated.​- Point of Execution
Position of a weapon in the instant it makes contact with a target.​- Point of Interception (Point X)
Point of contact created by an opponent's weapon and a defensive maneuver.​- Point of Oblivion
Point at which an opponent's position has been disturbed to the extent that any action on his part requires a greater amount of time to execute than the defender's response to that action.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 5, 2009)

Zones
- White Zone
The entirety of the combat arena which can be percieved visually.​- Black Zone also known as Obscure Zone
The entirety of the combat arena which can be in some way percieved by one or more of the senses excepting visually.​- Gray Zone
The entirety of the combat arena which can be percieved visually, but only incompletely. This area lies at the edge of the peripheral vision and moves in and out of the obscurity.​- Natural Zone
The natural area within which the different parts of the human body reside. Kicking to the head takes the legs outside of their natural zone, just as punching to the knees does. However, changes in heigth, width, and depth can bring targets and weapons into zones which would not normally coincide.​- Neutral Zone
The area within a zone from which weapons can be launched to any other point in that zone with roughly equivalent speed and efficiency. For instance, keeping the hands level with the shoulders will allow the defender to move high, low, left, or right with roughly equal ability. Keeping the hands too high or too low will allow the defender to move quicker within that area of the zone, but will prevent the defender from defending to other areas of the zone with the same speed.​- Zone Coverage
Positioning the body to protect a specific zone of heighth, width, or depth, or a combination thereof to a greater degree.​- Zone of Sanctuary
The areas outside the boundaries of a circular strike which can be retreated to in order to stay within range of the opponent, but away from the path of his weapon. ​- Zone of Protection
The entirety of the combat arena which the opponent is unable to directly influence.​- Orbital Zone
The area which is created by drawing an imaginary elipse from the eyebrow ridge, down to the shoulders, and beyond that to encompass the groin.​
Magnitude of Basics

Simple Basics incorporate one action, one intention, and one effect.
Sophisticated Basics incorporate one action, multiple intentions, and multiple effects.
Complex Basics incorporate multiple actions, one intention, and one effect
Complex Sophisticated Basics incorporate multiple actions, multiple intentions, and multiple effects
 
-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

Eight Considerations of Combat (which are actually ten)

Environment
Range
Positions
Maneuvers
Targets
Natural Weapons
Natural Defenses
Cover & Concealment
Intent
Circumstances
The Eight Considerations of Combat which are actually ten are designed to give the student parameters with which they can begin to define the combat arena.

1. Environment 
Environment refers to the shape and layout of the combat arena, as well as any obstructions it contains. It also incorporates things like lighting, footing, surface textures, and climate.

But more importantly enviroment includes the emotional atmosphere of the engagement. An objective observer will come to understand that different emotional environments have different energy levels and effects on the people within them.

For instance, next time you are in a crowded movie theater, remove yourself from the moving going experience and feel the atmosphere of the room. If it is a comedy you will feel a different energy level than if it is a tragedy, or a horror, or an action movie, or a drama. Extrapolate this experience to your surroundings in life.

Next time you are at work, try to feel the emotional atmosphere you work in. Then do an experiment. Go from person to person, and try to change their attitude. If the room is happy, depress people. If the room is depressed, encourage people. You will notice a definite change in the atmosphere of the room. 

It is important to understand these changes in the human environment in order to understand best where a confrontation takes place. The same argument will escalate differently in a crowded bar than it will in a library. Understanding this can aid the student in better deciding when and how to use force.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

2. Range 
Range is one of the most important determining factors in deciding both the necessity of, and the applications of force. 

During the escalation phase of any combative situation, the student should be paying close attention to the range at which the encounter is occuring. It is important for the student to be determining ranges not only between himself and his opponent, but also between himself and his routes of escape, himself and obstructions in the field, his opponent and his opponent's allies, and the confrontation and any deterring factors such as security cameras or officers, and crowded or well lit areas.

Upon determining the necessity of the use of force, the student must use his knowledge of range to determine the applications of force most appropriate to the engagement. If the opponent is outside contact range, then engaging the opponent may require projectile weaponry or techniques. 

Foot maneuvers can be used to either increase range for the purposes of evasion or escape, or to decrease range for the purpose of engaging the enemy. 

If the opponent is within contact range the opponent can select techniques which are appropriate to the situation. The following considerations of combat assist the student in deciding the appropriate technique.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

3. Positions 
The positions of the combatants is a key determing factor in identifying the targets and weapons appropriate to the engagement. Understanding the concepts of Constant and Relative Centerline will allow the student to disect the opponent's position as it compares to the position of the student. 

The opponent's position needs to be identified with regards to height, width, and depth zones, as well as the specific positions of the opponent's natural weapons.

Determing the height of the opponent is more than a mere determination of his stature. The student must determine whether he is standing, kneeling, crouching, slouching, etc. If the opponent appears to be slouching in his stance, it could be because he has pre loaded his legs to spring forward. 

Determing the width of the opponent's stance can help the student to understand which weapons are closest to his own targets, as well as what defensive maneuvers he may need to execute in order to defend against those weapons.

Determing the depth of the opponent's stance can help the student to understand whether the opponent intends fight or flight. An opponent with his legs spread far apart may be less prepared to flee, and by extension, more likely to stay in an escalating situation. An opponent who has drawn his stance in tighter may be preparing to flee, however, he may also be preparing to execute an offensive foot maneuver.

The position of the opponent's natural weapons is also important in determining what aggressive action to anticipate. Is the opponent prepared to execute a hand or foot strike? Has he raised his arms aggressively or defensively? Are his weapons within their natural range of motion? Are they near any weapons which he might introduce to the confrontation?

Similarly, instinctual responses can affect the opponent's position. Ducking the chin and blading the body are both instinctual responses to aggression, as is raising the arms to protect the head. Identifying these changes in the opponent's position can help the student determine the escalating threat level.

Just as range may determine whether or not to engage in conflict, positions are a determining factor in exactly how to do so.
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

4. Maneuvers
Foot maneuvers are often overlooked, but are one of the most important aspects of any violent confrontation.

Just as stances are the basis of all effective technique, foot maneuvers are the basis of all effective technique execution. Being able to turn a static fighting stance into a mobile weapon is the key to efficacy. 

Foot maneuvers can be used to advance, retreat, or reposition the key actors within the combat arena. Knowledge of the correct and appropriate application of foot maneuvers not only allows the student to move safely and effectively, it also allows the student to identify the opponent's maneuvers within the environment, and allows for the incorporation of sweeps, trips, and throws into the repositioning of those actors.

In identifying the opponent's foot maneuvers the student can attempt to find flaws within the opponent's technique, as well as opportunities for entry techniques. Does the opponent lift his feet and step throught the environment, or does he shuffle or glide? If he lifts his feet, then perhaps he can be directed into an area littered with small obstructions which he may step on. Does he shift his weight more than is necessary? An understanding of weight distribution can assist the student in delivering throws and other off balancing techniques.

Foot maneuvers are more than just moving through the environment. They are also a way to sense the environment. A skilled practitioner can detect obstructions as he moves through the environment, and avoid them or incorporate them into his defense.
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

5. Targets
Targets determine techniques. It can be no other way.

The student must be able to both identify available targets, as well as determine the appropriate techniques and weapons to use against those targets. 

Understanding the opponent's position allows the student to identify the available targets exposed by that position. Are his arms too low to effectively defend his head? Is his body bladed, or is he facing the student square, exposing his solar plexus at a ninety degree angle to the student? These questions are important and must be answered by the student within fractions of a second.

Once the targets are identified, the student must be able to execute the appropriate techniques. The natural contours of the human body, as well as the size and density of the chosen target are some of the aspects which determine the appropriate weapon. It would be inappropriate to use a finger thrust technique to the opponents jaw, however, that same technique might be appropriate to the eye. A front thrust kick may be appropriate for a strike to the opponent's bladder, but not generally to the opponent's solar plexus.

The availability of targets fluctuates constantly with changes in the opponent's position. Identifying targets, selecting the appropriate weapons, and launching the appropriate techniques must all occur with immediacy, something which comes with experience and consistent practice.
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

6. Natural Weapons
Natural Weapons are the tools with which the student is able to execute his offensive technique.

In this case, the deliniation of these as "natural" weapons means that it is those parts of the student's body itself which can be used in an aggressive manner. Typically this is thought of as arms and legs, hands and feet, but in practice there are other natural weapons which can also be applied to the situation.

Every part of the human body can be used either as a striking surface, or as a fulcrum against which leverage can be applied to injure or maim the opponent. The head and forearms can be used as striking surfaces, or the neck and shoulders as fulcrum points. 

Perhaps the most important natural weapon is the mind. Learning that the mind can be used as a weapon is a key step in the student's instruction. It can be used to escalate or de-escalate a situation. It can be used to dissaude an attacker from his intended use of aggression, or infuriate him into acting irrationally. It can be used to disguise the student's intentions, techniques, and direction.

Undestanding the use of natural weapons is key to self defense.
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

7. Natural Defenses
Natural Defenses, like natural weapons, refers to those things which the student brings naturally into any violent confrontation with which he can defend himself. Typically again, this is thought of as arms and legs, hands and feet, but just as with natural weapons, there is much more than that available to the student.

Many blocking maneuvers can be executed using other parts of the body, including the elbows, knees, and even head. Defenses do not necessarily have to incorporate blunt trauma, instead using the head to buttress an opponents shoulder may be sufficient to defend against a punch by limiting his range of movement. 

Additionally, natural defenses can incorporate conditioning which the student has done ahead of time to better equip himself to withstand injury. Conditioning one's body against trauma is a natural outgrowth of intense combat training which incorporates contact, and in so doing the student is able to develop the ability to absorb or resist traumatic impact.

In practice, natural defenses can include blocks, parries, evasive maneuvers such as slips and dodges, jamming and "stop hitting" techinques, and the ability to turn or redirect an opponent's strikes.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

8. Cover and Concealment
Cover and Concealment are similar but seperate issues involving protective positioning within the combat arena. Both incoporate aspects of the environment in an effort to improve the defensive capabilities of the student, yet each has unique aspects.

Cover refers to any situation where the student has managed to place himself behind some type of obstruction which protects him from assault. This may be as simple as putting a table between the student and his opponent, or as complex as seeking to remove one's self to a seperate location in order to flee from a pursuer.

Concealment on the other hand refers to positioning one's self in such a way as to disguise or hide the student's presence from his attacker. This could mean hiding behind an obstruction such as a tree or a car, or hiding within a structure, such as a a dumpster or a depression.

It is possible to be neither covered nor concealed, either one or the other, or both. A student behind bullet proof glass for instance, would be covered, but not concealed. Similarly, the same student inside a cardboard box would be concealed, but not effectively covered. However that same student inside an armored vehicle might be both concealed and covered.

There is a further aspect of cover and concealment which deals with the psychological aspects of the terms. One could cover one's emotions by protecting their ego from assault, allowing them to make rational, reasoned judgements about a violent encounter. At the same time, the student could conceal his movements by disguising them with feints or deceptive positioning.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

9. Intent
Intent is a crucial aspect of any violent confrontation. Unfortunately, for the defender, it can be one of the most difficult aspects to ascertain. 

The intent of the attacker will in many times determine his positioning, his targets, even his techniques. For instance, an attacker who wants to rape a woman will choose different targets and techniques from one who merely wishes to kill her. An attacker whose intention is revenge for some percieved wrong may choose different techniques than one whose intention is to impress his cohorts.

The attacker's intention may in some ways be the most important aspect of any violent confrontation, however, because it can only rarely be known, and even then unreliably, to the defender, the defender must act as though his attacker's intentions are the worst. In less volatile situations, such as an argument between colleagues, or a dispute over a parking space, the defender may be able to make assumptions as to the intentions of his opponent. Knowing that your opponent has relatively benign goals may allow the defender to exit a situation before violence even becomes necessary.

However, in the most violent of situations, home invasion, random assaults, attempted rapes, the defender must assume that his attacker intends no less than three things. To disable, torture, and eventually murder his victim. Failing to do otherwise would give the attacker another advantage in addition to surprise and initiation of action.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 6, 2009)

10. Circumstances
Circumstances is closely aligned with intent, yet has a slightly different meaning as used here.

While intent refers to the attacker's internal goals, circumstances refer to those aspects of the situation which can be discerned similarly by all actors involved.

For instance, was the engagement initiated when the student accidently spilled a drink on a stranger at a club? Or was it the result of two pubescent young men trying to show off for their friends? Do the actors know each other? Are they friendly or hostile aquaintances? All these questions make up the circumstances of the encounter.

Imagine two young men facing off on a relatively flat surface. Both are in approximate fighting stances with their hands raised. Their voices are loud as they shout across the intervening distance between them, and then they rush towards each other with their faces flush.

That could either be a gang fight in a parking lot between mortal enemies, or a karate sparring session in a dojo between best friends. Understanding the circumstances of the encounter are crucial for making appropriate judgements.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 7, 2009)

Categorical Breakdown of Attacks

Grab
Push
Punch
Kick
Hugs, Holds, and Takedowns
Locks, Chokes, and Strangulations
Weapons
a. clubs 
b. knives
c. guns
​The Categorical Breakdown of Attacks exists for the purposes of aiding the student in grouping similar attacks under large headings and beginning to codify something as inherently organic and unpredictable as violent combat. In so doing, it allows the student to choose from a smaller number of possible responses when confronted with stimulus, as well as demonstrates to the student the similiarities in defensive strategies when dealing with different attacks from within the same categories. 

Understanding the Categorical Breakdown of Attacks is more than simply filing techniques away under punch, kick, club, etc. It is a tool for cultivating the ability to make decisions under stress, and for developing in the mind of the student a cohesive approach to tactics and strategy.

1. Grabs
Grabs are the most common type of attack encountered in self defense. Even in stylized forms of combat which prohibit their use, such as Western Boxing and Olympic Style Tae-Kwon-Do, you will still see grabs executed regularly. It is a natural response, and one of the first motor skills learned by humans in the infantile stage.

While often overlooked as "merely" grabs, they are in fact some of the most dangerous attacks one may encounter in a self defense situation because of the ability of an attacker who has grabbed his victim to use that grab to facilitate a wide range of techniques. Once grabbed, the student can be held for additional strikes, repositioned, thrown, locked, choked, or put into a variety of hugging and holding techinques. In some cases, the grab itself can even be a damaging attack, if force is applied liberally to a sensitive area of the anatomy such as the inner thigh, throat, or groin. 

Effectively defending one's self requires awareness, time, and mobility. By removing any one of these three things, the attacker has greatly reduced the efficacy of any defensive maneuvers on the student's part. The grab is so inherently dangerous specifically because it limits the student's ability to utilize one of these three aspects of self defense, mobility.

Grabs are not "dead" techniques. They are not "wasted" weapons. They are not to be ignored. Properly executed, grabs are among the most dangerous attacks the student may face, and must be addressed carefully and correctly.

Just as the infantile human learns first how to interact with his world through grabs, so to must the beginning student be taught how to defend against them in order to learn how to properly interact with the environment of combat.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 7, 2009)

2. Push
A push is any technique where the opponent is applying force in at least one direction with the intention of repositioning his opponent. While it could be argued that any blunt trauma technique, including punches and kicks would fall under this heading, those types of attacks are intended to do blunt trauma, and may reposition the opponent. By contrast, pushes are intended to reposition the opponent, and may do blunt trauma.

Pushes are most commonly thought of as techniques which occur during the escalation phase of a violent situation. While it is true that they are often seen during this phase, they are also applicable to the combat phase itself. 

Properly applied, pushes have the potential to be devastating techniques. By off balancing his opponent and preventing him from establishing a solid base, the attacker can completely remove his ability to generate power for succesful strikes. By situating his opponent near obstructions, he can cause disruptions in his ability to maneuver. By repositioning his opponent anatomically, he can move his limbs to positions which prevent him from being able to attack or defend.

All of this and more can be accomplished with effective use of push techniques. Understanding their many uses will aid the student in understanding the stategies to employ in defense of them.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

3. Punch
The Punch category incorporates any traumatic techniques executed using the arms and hands. This includes punches, hammerfists, backnuckles strikes, palm strikes, handsword techniques, elbows, forearm strikes, slaps, and finger thrusts. 

The purpose of these techniques is to inflict pain and injury through blunt trauma to vital and non vital anatomy. In practice this can include everything from penetrating closed fist strikes designed to damage internal tissue, to open hand strikes intended to create surface injury, to point strikes to soft tissue such as the eyes and throat.

While these techniques may differ in purpose and execution, they share similar properties which allow for the development of protective strategies. By studying both the natural range of motion and the natural zone of the arms the student is able to employ specific positioning and maneuvers in his defense.​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

4. Kicks
Like the punch category, the kick category includes more than simple kicking. Any impact techniques executed using the legs or feet fall into this category. This includes knee strikes, shin strikes, kicks using the top, edge, and heel of the foot, and stomping techniques.

These techniques have the potential to deliver incredible force by calling upon the power of some of the largest muscle groups in the body. Their practice contains a greater degree of danger by requiring the student to decrease his base substantially during execution. While these techniques can be delivered outside of the natural zone of the legs, this increases the danger to the practitioner. 

The trade between stability and power may be worth it to the practitioner, but only in specific situations. Like any technique, reliance on kicking independent of context can be dangerous and ineffective.

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

5. Hugs, Holds, and Takedowns
This category contains an array of ways that the opponent can manipulate the student's body without relying solely on impact damage.

While this category does not generally contain techniques which apply stress directly against joints, it does contain a variety of techniques for disabling, repositioning, and controlling the opponent. 

Hugs are techniques where the attacker grabs the student bodily around the torso and attempts to manipulate his position en masse. Hugs can be applied from the front, side, or behind, with differing degrees of effectiveness and application.

Holds are techniques where the attacker grabs the student's limbs individually, and uses leverage and anatomical structure to manipulate the student's whole by manipulating his parts. Techniques include arm drags, nelsons, and leg picks.

Takedowns encompasses any techniques used specifically for taking the opponent from a standing position to a prone position. This can include strikedowns, dragdowns, throws, trips, tackles, and slams. These techniques can be employed either to change range, comparative positions, or zones, to disable an opponent or put him in a disadvantageous position, or to change the context of the encounter to one more suited to the attackers strengths. 

Each of these three categories shares a similar goal, physical manipulation utilizing stress over impact, yet they each accomplish that goal seperately. 
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

6. Locks, Chokes, and Strangulations
Locks, chokes, and strangulations are maneuvers which incorporate violent control techniques in an attempt to disable the opponent.

Locks are techniques which trap a weapon on all sides, either through application of force or by exploiting limitations in the natural range of motion of the weapon. This can be done to isolate a limb, to cause pain or maiming injury, or to create a lever to reposition the opponent with.

Chokes are techniques which limit the ability of the opponent to draw air into the lungs, eventually resulting in incapacitation or death. This can be done either by applying pressure against the throat to keep air from entering the body, or by applying pressure against the lungs themselves, preventing them from inflating, a process called positional asphyxia.

Strangulations are techniques which achieve asphyxia by preventing the flow of oxygen rich blood to the brain. This is accomplished by applying pressure to the carotid artery, or less effectively to the jugular vein.

While in common nomenclature choking and strangulation are terms which can be used intermittently, it aids the student to use these terms more specifically in their understanding of technique. 

​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

7. Weapons
Weapons exist to increase the ability of the attacker to influence the combat situation. As force multipliers, they allow the atacker to increase his potential damage output exponentially.

Clubs are deployed primarily to deliver impact damage. In order to be successful to that end they require mass and acceleration. As such, in order to be effective they require space to move through prior to impact. However, they can also be used as levers to trap or disable limbs. While a variety of items can be used as clubs, each has different attributes such as weight and thickness which affect both their methods of execution and the depth and degree of damage they inflict.

Knives refer to any bladed implements used primarily for stabbing and slashing techniques. This normally includes standard "knife-like" implements such as common kitchen and pocket knives, daggers, swords, machetes, etc., but it can also include unconventional weapons such as jagged glass from broken bottles, or torn pieces of metal. In order to be effective, knives require pressure and motion, but require little or no empty space to move through prior to making contact. Upon making contact with their target, even with a small amount of applied force, bladed weapons are able to cause significant injury.

Guns refers to any projectile weapon, including firearms, but also bows and arrows, slings, and thrown weapons. While each example of projectile weapons have individual aspects to understand when planning for their defense, the fact remains that the likelihood of being confronted by a bow and arrow wielding attacker is slim. Instead, defenses against projectile weapons are focused primarily on firearms defense. Projectile weapons require direction and activation to be effective. Defensive maneuvers therefore are concerned with controlling the direction the weapon is pointed in and preventing or initiating the action as necessitated by the context of the engagement.

Properly defending against weapon attacks should include considerations beyond those of defenses against empty hand attacks. It is not merely a matter of avoiding impact or properly employing foot maneuvers, it is a matter of controlling the weapon, disarming or disabling the opponent, and understanding what specific aspects of the weapon in context need to be addressed.
​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Families of Techniques
Offensive Locks
Offensive Strikes
Defense towards the Inside of the Body
Defense towards the Outside of the Body
Defensive Lock
Defensive Hug or Hold
​The Families of techniques are a tool for aiding the student in seperating the many different aspects of violent confrontation into a few well defined categories. Techniques which lock or strike the opponent, techniques which defend from the inside or outside of the arms, and defenses against locks or hugs and holds.

While I find this tool useful, I feel that with some tailoring it can be of far greater use. To that end I find it useful to adjust the list to the following.


Aspects of Combat
Defenses against striking techniques
Defenses against grappling techniques
Defenses against attacks from the front
Defenses against attacks from behind
Offensive striking techniques
Offensive grappling techniques
​By replacing the previous list with this one, the student is more able to define and classify the dynamics of combat. 

The student can be attacked with strikes, or grappling techniques. The attack can come from in front or behind the student, and in response, the student can either strike or grapple.

In practice, most assaults will incorporate a combination of striking and grappling techniques, as will most effective defensive maneuvers. Similarly, in a self defense situation, the relative positions of the combatants may change several times and the student must adapt to each change.

I have posted the following before - 




			
				Thesemindz said:
			
		

> In a violent situation, you can be attacked from in front or behind, you can be struck or grappled with, and you can respond with striking or grappling. Now, clearly these are gross generalizations of a much more complex situation, but by narrowing the conflict down to these parameters we are able to have a relatively low number of solutions which can be applied with small variations to a large number of possible encounters. This is important because numerous studies have shown that as the number of options increase, decision making time increases. Beginning with On the Rate of Gain of Information in 1952 by William Hick, studies over the last fifty years have shown that as the number of possible responses increases, the time required to choose amongst them also increases, even if all options are equally correct. This requires us to limit the possible number of responses to each possible stimulus in order to be effective. ​
> 
> So understanding the importance of limiting and defining the situation the student then categorizes the possible permutations as described above. ​
> If attacked from the front, the defender must control space. If attacked from behind he must reposition one or all of the principal actors in order to best approach the encounter. ​
> ...


 


Understanding this allows the student to have a very basic understanding of the strategy and tactics necessary to defend appropriately to each of his opponents techniques and counter them with his own. While on their own, these strategies are simplistic, understanding them allows the student to spontaneously apply his skill and knowledge from the base of his understanding.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Zones of Awareness






Tight Mind
Kime
White Dot Focus
Black Zone Awareness

Flowing Mind
Mushin
Black Dot Focus
White Zone Awareness
​The Zones of Awareness describe two types of focus which can be applied to the student as well as his techniques and his execution of those techniques. These terms have no bearing on the yin/yang symbol, religious or culutural practices, or asian culture. The symbol is merely used as a visual teaching aid for the purpose of exemplifying the differences between the two sets of terms to the student. The use of the japanese terms mushin and kime is to help the student to correlate between their practice and that of martial artists from other disciplines, but is completely unecessary in practice.

Dot Focus refers to the point of execution. Zone Awareness refers to the student's perception of the entirety of the combat arena.

In Tight Mind Awareness, the student is focused entirely on the point of execution, to the detriment of his awareness of the rest of the encounter. In Flowing Mind Awareness, the student is focused on the point of execution, but is also aware of his surroundings.

Both kinds of awareness can be exemplified within physical techniques. Two handed grabs, bearhugs, and chokes are examples of White Dot Focus/Black Zone Awareness. The student is using both of his hands for his technique, allowing him little opportunity to defend without abandoning his assault. Pinning and positional checks, and many Sophisticated basics are examples of Black Dot Focus/White Zone awareness. By continuing his assault while preparing for defense against future strikes or cancelling his opponent's ability to execute counter offensive techniques, the student exhibits both awareness of his point of execution and his potential environment.

Neiter type of awareness is inherently better or worse than the other. While typically Tight Mind awareness is thought of as "traditional" and Flowing Mind awareness as "practical," these distinctions are arbitrary once the student has developed an understanding of the differences between the two and has internalized the lessons on their application.

There are times which call for Tight Mind awareness, such as weapons disarms which due to the inherent danger of the technique and consequences of failure require a greater degree of focused action. There are times which call for Flowing Mind awareness, such as multiple attacker scenarios which require constant revaluation of the environment. Once the student understands both, he is capable of switching freely between either as best suits the context of the engagement.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Three Points of View
Attacker
Defender
Bystander​The three points of view are ways in which the student can interpret a combat situation from differing perspectives. Understanding the three points of view aid the student in learning self defense and anatomical positioning, but also in understanding the legal ramifications of the practice of self defense in the real world.

By viewing a violent confrontation from the attacker's point of view, the student can see how violence can be used in a goal oriented fashion. If the attacker is trying to steal a woman's purse, he may use different techniques than if he is trying to rape or murder her. By extension, because of his intentions different defensive maneuvers may be more or less successful for the defender.

From the defender's point of view, the student can learn how actions commited by the attacker can be misinterpreted, and also how to identify movements the defender did not intend to reveal. Through close observation, the student may notice shifts in body weight or position which betray the attacker's intentions.

From the bystander's point of view the student learns to see how uninvolved parties may interpret a violent encounter. Divorced of the emotional and chemical reactions of being assaulted, the student may develop a different understanding of the same stimulus as viewed from another perspective. The student may learn that certain movements which seem appropriate carry a high degree of risk in relation to the environment, as well as how bystanders might perceive and react to even the defensive use of force. This knowledge can aid the student in understanding the real world legal ramifications of the use of force, and how best to avoid them.

The Three Points of View are exemplified in the instructor student relationship. The student learns how to attack and defend, and watches as the material is demonstrated with other students. In this fashion he is able to experience the same material multiple times from multiple points of view.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Four Basic Motions
Thrust 
Snap
Whip
Slice
​The four basic motions describe methods of execution which can be used to deliver many different techniques.

Thrusting refers to a method of execution where the weapon is delivered with penetrating force to the target. The intention is to deliver a significant amount of force deep into the target for the purpose of deep tissue or organ damage. While powerful, thrusting techniques shed energy as they continue to maintain contact with the target. Even though they may last only fractions of a second more than other strikes, the difference in energy transferrence is noticable. While they still may deliver the same amount of force as other methods of execution over time, by delivering that force over a greater period of time the acceleration of the weapon is diminished, resulting in less force being delivered within any specific instant. The trade off is that the force is delivered with greater penetration, and thrusting strikes can be used to reposition the opponent due to the dispersion of the force affecting a greater surface area.

Snapping techniques strike the target and then are immediately withdrawn, causing the force of the strike to be delivered at the surface of the target instead of deeper within. As a result, the same amount of force as a thrusting strike may be transferred, but it will occur much quicker and over a smaller surface area. By striking and withdrawing in this fashion, the force is delivered into the target before the target is able to react to the impact. This is what causes solid objects, such as wooden boards or bats, or more appropriately to a self defense approach, bones, to brake on impact. While bones have a very high degree of tensile strength when compared with concrete or carbon fiber, they require time to for elastic deformation to occur. This is what allows martial artists to break concrete slabs. Their bones experience elastic deformation and return to their approximate shape, while the concrete slabs experience plastic deformation which is irreversible. However, if the force can be transferred before the tissue has a chance to experience elastic deformation, even if the difference is only fractions of a second, the target may shatter instead of deforming, resulting in broken bones.

Whipping is a method of execution which relies on the conservation of momentum to apply great force at the termination of a strike. The law of conservation of linear momentum is a fundamental law of nature, and it states that the total momentum of a closed system of objects (which has no interactions with external agents) is constant. Until the point of termination the total amount of energy within a strike remains the same, however, momentum is the product of mass times speed (p=mv) or as Newton's Second Law states, F=ma. Because of this, as the mass of the weapon decreases, the acceleration of the weapon must increase in a corresponding fashion. This means that if a strike is launched with the body, by the point of execution the weapon will be traveling far faster than the body was originally. Although some of that energy will be lost along the way as natural muscle resistance, gravity, and air pressure act against the object, most of it will still be transferred into the opponent. This allows for weapons with a small amount of mass to be delivered with a great deal of speed, which upon hitting the greater mass of the target transfers much of the power with which they were originally launched into the opponent. Backnuckle strikes and finger flicks are examples of techniques which can benefit from whipping motions. Despite their relatively small mass, by coordinating the body with the strike they can deliver a large amount of force into the opponent.

Slicing techniques are those techniques which move past a target while maintaining contact with that target. Through a process called kinetic friction energy is transferred from the weapon to the target allowing for deformation of the contact surfaces. These kinds of techniques are often delivered to exposed vital areas where surface deformation could cause significant injury, such as the eyes, or where the slicing motion can be used to absorb some kinetic energy from an object in motion, such as a kick or punch, and redirect the rest, while dispersing the energy absorbed over a greater surface area in order to lesson the effect on the defensive weapon being used. 

While many impact weapons can be delivered with each of these methods of execution, it is equally important to remember that defensive maneuvers and even stance transitions can take advantage of some of the properties of each of these methods of execution as well. Also, some Complex basics may incooperate combinations of methods as described above, resulting in a hybrid motion which has attributes of more than one of the four basic motions.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 8, 2009)

Constituents of Motion

Object (what moves)
Energy (what moves it)
Space (where it moves)
Direction (where it's moving to)
Angle (where it's moving comparatively)
Path (how it's moving)
Timing (when it moves)
Speed (how fast it moves)
The Constituents of Motion are a set of parameters that students can use to define the movement of any object within a given space. 

First (1) the student must be able to identify the specific object he wishes to delineate. This allows the student to specify his observations. Then (2) the student must realize what the impetus of that movement is. Doing so will assist him in understanding how to categorize the stimulus. Next (3) the student must study the area within which the object is moving. What obstructions exist within that space? What actors occupy that space? Fourth (4) the student must establish the direction the object is moving in in order to begin to determine the objective of the object's movement. Then (5) the student must compare the position of the object relative to it's point of origin in order to estimate an approximate point of execution. Next (6) the student must use his knowledge of the direction and angle of the object to determine it's overall path of travel. This allows him to identify possible points of interception. Then (7) the student must identify the timing of the object along that path. Understanding the timing of the object allows the student to estimate any possible redirection of the object by it's motivator. Finally (8) the student must compare relative positions of the object over time to determine its speed of travel. This will allow the student to project time of impact and opportunities to intercept.

All of this seems like a lot for the student to do at any specific time. In an objective static environment the student can observe the movement of objects closely with the above criteria in mind to study the Constituents of Motion as they relate to any specific weapon or maneuver. In a combat situation, the student will apply the above criteria spontaneously, based on his experience and previous study.

While the skilled practitioner may be able to make judgements on the Constituents of Motion for any one object spontaneously in combat, he is still applying each of the above criteria every time in order to quantify as much information as he can about the stimulus so that he can construct the most appropriate response.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

Newton's Laws of Motion

Every object in a state of uniform motion tends to remain in that state of motion unless an external force is applied to it. (Law of Inertia)
The force of an object in newtons is equal to the mass of that object in kilograms multiplied by its acceleration in meters per second through a given space. (F=ma)
For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. (law of reciprocal actions)
The purpose of exposing the student to Newton's Laws of Motion is so that they can begin to understand how the weapons they will employ in their defense affect and are affected by the environment within which they reside. 


Newton's First Law, the Law of Inertia, describes the requirement of force as the impetus of motion. In order to be effective, the student must exert their will, and in so doing, act in their own defense.

Newton's Second Law, the Force Equation, teaches the student that at the most basic level, there are only two ways to increase the force of a strike, either by increasing its mass, or its velocity.

Newton's Third Law, the Law of Reciprocity, teaches the student that every time they strike the opponent, the opponent strikes them, and vise versa. This teaches the student to respect proper methods of execution as they protect the student from inadvertant harm.

The three laws can also be applied psychologically. Inertia can keep us moving long past time to give up, or keep us from acting lacking motivation. In order to be effective, not only in combat, we must learn to either act quickly or act decisively, for the impact of our actions will be affected by the speed and strength of our convictions. Each of those actions affects our environment, but also has a concurrent effect on us. By changing the world around us, inevitably we too are changed.

Understanding Newton's Laws of Motion teaches the student how to move. Internalizing these lessons, and utilizing them in practice, teaches the student how to move effectively.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

Ten Ways to Add Power to a Strike

Strength 
Ground Leverage 
Torque 
Back Up Mass 
Opposing Force 
Marriage of Gravity 
Borrowed Force 
Rebound Energy 
Bringing the Target to the Weapon, vice versa, or both 
Angular Momentum
These are the ten ways to add power to a strike. Because of Newton's Second Law, we know that there are really only two ways to add power to a strike, increase speed or increase mass. So these are really ten ways to accomplish one or both of those objectives. 


1. Strength. 
Strength is a matter of increasing both the amount of and the effectiveness of the muscle mass contained within the body. It is not merely a matter of improving the muscle mass in the weapon iteslf, because many physical factors contribute to the delivery of an effective strike, including stance and position, which include muscle groups outside of those contained solely within the weapon. In fact, as muscles chains work in sequential order throughout the body the effectiveness of any strike can be affected by the strength of a variety of individual muscles. Adding Strength can aid in increasing both speed and mass.​2. Ground Leverage. 
Ground Leverage involves pushing against the ground with the legs to generate additional force for the strike. Think of pushing a car. In order to generate the amount of force necessary to move the heavy vehicle, you brace yourself against a solid object, the ground, and press against it. Because of Newton's Third Law of Motion, the ground pushes against you with equal force, which overcomes the force of the car pushing against you as you push against it. The end result is that the greater force generated by your legs overcomes the lesser force generated by your arms, allowing for the greater to be dispersed into the target. Ground leverage is a way to increase the mass value in the force equation.​3. Torque.
Torque is the tendency of a force to rotate an object about an axis. Just as a force is a push or a pull, a torque can be thought of as a twist. The power generated by that movement is equal to the amount of torque mutiplied by the angular speed of the movement, or to put it another way, the force which causes the rotation multiplied by the time required for the weapon to move through its completed arc. By twisting around the axis of the body, we are able to generate a greater degree of force than we would otherwise utilizing purely linear strikes alone. The rotation of the body as the force which creates the torque, multiplied by the weapon's time of travel from point of origin to point of execution equals the amount of power generated by the strike. Torque aids the student in increasing the speed of the weapon.​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

4. Back Up Mass
Back up mass refers to aligning the structure of the body behind the weapon as close to a 90 degree angle to the target as possible. By doing so, the student adds mass to the strike, increasing its value in the force equation. Rear kicks, horizontal punches, and straight tackles are examples of techniques which take advantage of back up mass. Backnuckle strikes and finger flicks on the other hand have very little back up mass, relying instead on methods of execution and increased speed to deliver energy into the target.​5. Opposing Force
Opposing force is created when two energized objects come into direct confrontation. Because of Newton's Third Law of Motion, the total force of both objects is delivered equally into each, resulting in a greater amount of total force than if a dynamic object struck a static object. Stop punching and stop kicking techniques take advantage of this force, as do techniques which rely on anatomical repositioning to bring the target towards the weapon.​6. Marriage of Gravity
Gravitation is a natural phenomenon by which objects with mass attract one another. At the Earth's surface, ignoring air resistance, the effect of gravitation causes objects to fall towards the ground at an acceleration of 9.8 meters per second per second. This means that, taking into account the average arm or leg length of roughly one meter, and an approximate time of delivery of .4 seconds, a descending strike will fall with an approximate natural velocity of roughly 4 meters per second at the point of impact, depending on time and distance of travel. All descending strikes naturally have this additional force acting upon them, just as all ascending strikes have this natural force acting against them, which must be overcome and decreases the overall potential force of ascending strikes. While it is generally thought that increasing the mass of the weapon will assist in increasing the affect of gravitation upon it, and thereby the amount of force transferrence, in practice the difference is so negligable as to approach true zero. Mass only affects the rate of descent by overcoming the air pressure pushing the object away from the earth, and would have no effect on velocity or acceleration at all in an airless environment. Even at the Earth's surface, the affect of mass against air pressure over a total path of travel of less than one meter on an object falling at 9.8 meters per second per second over the course of less than one half of one second is not appreciable. While gravity does add speed to descending strikes, its effects are roughly equal for all strikes regardless of their overall mass. Sometimes instructors teach that adding mass to the weapon, such as falling with the weight of the body as opposed to the weapon alone is marriage of gravity. This is more closely related to Back Up Mass, and will add power to a strike by increasing the mass value in the force equation, but has little or nothing to do with gravitation.​-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

7. Borrowed Force
Borrowed Force is generated when force acts upon an object, causing it to change its uniform state of motion. When this occurs, the object may be caused to acclerate or decelerate. If the object accelerates as a response to the force acted upon it, then the speed value in the force equation is increased, resulting in greater overall force output. This can be accomplished by a force generating torque, such as in techniques where the student is pushed on one shoulder causing him to rotate around his core and adding force to strikes executed with the other shoulder, or by the student being pushed from behind and into an opponent.​8. Rebound Energy
Rebound Energy takes advantage of Newton's Third Law of Motion. Because of the reciprocal action of opposing forces, when a strike makes contact with a target, an amount of force is transferred from the target to the weapon itself. Each time the weapon makes contact with a target, it is simultaneously delivering and receiving force. If that force is resisted, it is wasted. However, if the energy of that force is used immediately to launch the weapon along a new path, it can add to the power of the next successive strike. If that weapon is then delivered in line with the direction of the force applied, it can increase its speed and therefore its overall force output.​9. Bringing the Target to the Weapon, vice versa, or both
By bringing the target and weapon together, the student generates speed in the initial action. While this may seem overly simplistic, it is the basis of the speed value in the force equation. If the weapon and target do not come into contact, then no force is transferred. By bringing the target and weapon together simultaneously, the speed of both moving objects is combined to generate even greater force. The target can be brought to the weapon by taking advantage of anatomical responses in the opponent to previous strikes executed by the student.
​10. Angular Momentum
Angular Momentum is the process by which an object rotating around an axis will continue to rotate around that object unless acted upon by an external torque. Theoretically, any object existing in a vacuum attached to a fulcrum by a lever would continue to rotate around that fulcrum unendingly in the absence of the application of an external force. What is important about angular momentum is that it is a conserved quantity, meaning that it doesn't decrease absent that force being applied. Once the object is in motion, except for losses attributable to air resistance and muscle tension, the energy level of the rotation is constant. If the length of the lever is reduced, the speed of the object must increase to compensate for the reduction in that lever's contribution to the overall angular momentum. This is akin to a ice skater pulling her arms in towards her body and spinning faster. Because the contribution of her arms towards her angular momentum is reduced, while no other factors contributing to her angular momentum are increased, her speed must increase as a result in order for her angular momentum to remain constant. The student can achieve the same result by drastically altering the length or angle of a weapon along a circular path. Punches that become elbow strikes, or backnuckle strikes that become outward hooking crane traps, are examples of ways in which the student can take advantage of angular momentum to increase the speed, and by extension the overall force output, of a strike. 
​The Ten Ways to Add Power to a Strike is not an all encompassing list of methods. It is intended as a primer to aid the student in developing an understanding of ways in which his actions can increase elements of the force equation to make his striking more effective. Many of the Ways overlap in practice, and many striking methods will encorporate several of the Ways at any time.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

Three Stages of Learning

Embyonic
Mechanical
Spontaneous
The three stages of learning define the ways that the student receives, interprets, and applies new information. 


At the Embryonic stage, the student is incapable of making any progress in his learning without the guidance of the instructor. Information must be fed to the student slowly and in small pieces in order for it to be of any use. During this stage the student must be shown how new material relates to material he has already learned, and is unable to build upon that foundation without direction.

With time, the student progresses to the Mechanical stage. At this stage, the student is able to make observations about his learning which can lead him to formulating questions which can lead to new knowledge. The student still requires an instructor to provide the answers to his questions, but new information can be offered to the student in larger chunks, and the student can more readily identify the connection between it and previously learned material. However, he is generally unable to see how the answers to his questions can apply to questions yet unasked.

At the Spontaneous stage the student has enough experience to answer some of his own questions without appealing to the authority of the instructor. During training, the student may experience spontaneous enlightenment of new applications for previously learned material. His practice will expose to him aspects of techinques he may have known for years that he has never previously considered. In this stage, the student becomes an active partner in the learning process.

Understanding the stages of learning allows the student to realize his place in the learning process. It will not necessarily assist in his learning, but it will assist in learning about learning. For the instructor, understanding where his students are in the learning process allows him to structure lessons according to their specific needs, thus aiding them in their study.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 9, 2009)

Three Stages of Technique Formulation

Ideal
What if?
Spontaneous
The Three Stages of Technique Formulation describe ways in which the techniques are practiced and applied by the student. 

In the Ideal phase, the student is concerned only with learning and practicing the technique exactly as proscribed by the instructor. Weapons and targets are predetermined by the technique and customization of the material is not allowed. The attacker is assumed to be of roughly approximate size and shape to the student for the purposes of self defense application. It is important that the student learn exactly how the technique is supposed to be performed correctly in order to fully understand the rationale behind each of its seperate components and how those components work in synthesis.

During the What If? phase the student is asked questions about possible variables which could occur during a violent confrontation. What if the opponent is a different size? What if he reacts differently than expected? What if he has a weapon? What if he has friends? What if the student is injured, or off balance, or distracted? There are an infinite number of possible variables, and while it is impossible to address them all, the student is asked to address some of them in order to determine how the technique could be applied to a dynamic situation. The purpose of this phase is not to invalidate or discard the technique as taught. Instead it is to reinforce the lessons contained within the material and to demonstrate to the student how those lessons can still be applied as circumstances dictate.

The Spontaneous phase of technique formulation involves giving the student the opportunity to apply the lessons he has learned to spontaneous assaults. He is given no advanced warning of the nature of the attack, and is instead encouraged to respond to stimulus with the most appropriate action he is capable of. This need not be at street speed, and it need not incorporate fully integrated combat. It could be as simple as merely asking the student how he would respond to a single right step through punch from 12 oclock. The student's response should then be analyzed, with the student's input, to determine if he used the concepts and principles he has been taught and applied the techniques appropriately. Then the student is encouraged to return to the Ideal phase to examine once again how the material can be applied without customization. 

The purpose of the stages of technique formulation isn't to evolve beyond the material, it is to understand how to more accurately apply the material. Each phase should be looking backwards, not forwards, to develop a better approach to combat. In the Spontaneous phase the student should be looking back to the What If? phase and the Ideal phase for the appropriate response. In the What If? phase the student should be looking back to the Ideal phase to determine what to do when the situation changes. While the What If? and Spontaneous phases ask questions, the Ideal phase contains answers.


-Rob


----------



## Wishbone (Feb 10, 2009)

Chlorophyll?  More like Borophyll!


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 11, 2009)

Three States of Kenpo

Solid
Liquid
Gaseous
The Three States of Kenpo are a way to categorize motion by its application. 


Solid state techniques are those which rely heavily on physical contact between the student and his environment. These techniques usually involve a high degree of contact manipulation when engaging an opponent, or a high degree of contact with the ground when moving. Techniques can be offensive, defensive, or based on motility. Some examples include offensive knee checking, push drags, grabs, bearhugs etc.

Liquid state techniques are those which have some degree of contact between the student and his environment, but which rely less on contact manipulation. These techniques tend to be more fluid in execution. Examples of these techniques would be punches, kicks, sweeps and steps.

Gaseous state techniques are those which rely on little contact manipulation outside of that which occurs as a result of impact damage, and often involve the student eliminating his base entirely. These techniques may be very fluid in execution, but tend to lack force because the student's weapons are seperated from his structure. Jumping and dropping kicks are examples of gaseous techniques as are flying tackles.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 11, 2009)

Five Main Targets 

Front of the Body

Eyes
Throat
Solar Plexus
Groin
Knee

Back of the Body

Base of the Skull
Spine
Kidney
Groin
Knee
The Five Main Targets on the front and back of the body are a list of targets that the student can focus on when striking. While each of these targets can be struck to cause pain to the opponent, the injury which can be inflicted is far more important and can in some cases cause temporary or permanent disability or even death.

On the front of the body the student can strike to the


Eyes, causing temporary or permanent blindness and possible brain damage.
Throat, resulting in difficulty turning the head due to damage to the surrounding muscles, difficulty breathing, and possibly death.
Solar Plexus, resulting in spasming of the diaphragm causing difficulty breathing, possible organ failure, and in rare cases death due to commotio cordis or heart failure.
Groin, resulting in debilitating pain, serious internal injury, possible organ failure and abdominal injury, and in extremely rare cases, death.
Knee, resulting in bone, muscle, and joint damage, as well as the inability to stand, walk, or give chase.
On the back of the body the student can strike to the

Base of the Skull, resulting in atlanto-occipital injury, causing damage to the medulla, hypertension, and cardiopulmonary instability, possibly resulting in death
Spine, resulting in damage to the nervous system, partial or total paralysis, or organ failure
Kidney, resulting in possible sepsis, fever, and unconsciousness
Groin, resulting in debilitating pain, serious internal injury, possible organ failure and abdominal injury, and in extremely rare cases, death.
Knee, resulting in bone, muscle, and joint damage, as well as the inability to stand, walk, or give chase.
Certainly there are more targets on both the front and back of the body, however, each of these sets of targets are selected both for the injury they can cause their opponent, and for the comparative ease with which they can be struck on an aggressive opponent. Being versed in the Five Main Targets also requires that the student understand which weapons are best used against each of those targets.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 11, 2009)

Clock Concept
The practitioner imagines that he is standing in the center of a clock face drawn on the floor, and assigns a number on the clock to the direction from which his opponent attacks.​The Clock Concept is a teaching tool which aids in conveying information to the student about the position of actors within a theoretical combat scenario. Opponent's approaching from the front of the student are said to be approaching from 12 oclock, likewise opponent's from directly to the student's right are said to be approaching from 3 oclock, etc. Generally the clock positions are determined by the starting position of the student and remain static throughout the engagement, meaning that if the student turns 180 degrees, 12 oclock is now behind him and 6 oclock ahead of him. While the Clock Concept is useful as a teaching tool, it exists primarily in the arena of theoretical practice.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 11, 2009)

As a brief unrelated note, within these notes I have continually referred to the student with masculine pronouns. This isn't because I have some bias for or against female martial arts practitioners. It is simply because these notes were originally written by me for me about my practice, and being male, contained primarily masculine pronouns. Using the he/she conceit is unnecessarily cumbersome, however, all of these notes apply equally to both men and women.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 11, 2009)

Response Process

Scan
Identify
Predict
Decide
Execute
The Response Process is a description of the process which the student undertakes when presented with stimulus. 


First the student must scan the stimulus to begin to receive information about the engagement. He then identifies the specific nature of the stimulus. Is it threatening? Is it a punch, a kick, or a weapon? What attributes does his opponent have which he must account for? He then begins the theoretical process of predicting his opponents likely successive actions and the outcomes of those actions. At this point, the student must select a course of action and commit to it. Finally he must execute that action. At this point the process begins again, as the nature of the initiating stimulus has changed as a result of the student's course of action.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 12, 2009)

Four Levels of Understanding

Unconsciously Incompetent
Consciously Incompetent
Consciously Competent
Unconsciously Competent
The Four Levels of Understanding describe the process the student goes through as he advances in his training. 

At the beginning, the student walks into a school, ignorant of the possibilities he faces in undertaking his training. He doesn't know what there is to learn, or what his potential is as a martial artist. He is blind and deaf in the world of martial arts, and he doesn't even know it. He is unconsciously incompetent. He doesn't know what he doesn't know.

But soon, he becomes consciously incompetent. He begins to realize just how bad he is at this martial arts stuff. He sees other students, far more advanced than he, and he begins to make comparisons between his ability and that of his peers. At this stage, he is beginning to understand that his kicks are weak, his punches slow, and his stances wobbly. Now he knows what he doesn't know.

With time and training, the student becomes consciously competent. He can stand, and move, and fight, as long as he puts his mind to it. He can repeat techniques and forms, although they may appear mechanical and lack passion. His techniques may be effective, but he can be easily overwhelmed by a skilled opponent. 

If he continues to practice though, and studies the art, he will eventually become unconsciously competent. He won't have to think any more, he can react to his opponent without thought. His movements become fluid and passionate, and the material he has long known can be performed with ease. 

This process occurs with every student who practices martial arts for a significant length of time, but it does not happen equally across all students or across all techniques for any single student. It is a result of practice and study, and a process which can not be rushed. The student must be immersed in the material, if he is, then in time he will achieve each of these levels of comprehension. Even then, new material will still be approached from the start, and even the most advanced student will begin again at the most appropriate place.

The beginning.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 12, 2009)

Four Focus Points

Rate on a scale of one to ten
Am I giving this my all?
How far could I go?

Friendly Competition
Could I do better?
Is this my best effort?

Situational Awareness
Where am I?
What am I doing?
Is it real?

Am I improving?
Am I progressing?
Am I getting better?

The Four Focus Points are a tool for self reflection which assists the student in assessing his approach to his training and his progress. While they are meant to be applied to martial arts, the Four Focus Points can be applied to any practice in life. The goal is for the student to be conscious of his training and its results. By asking himself these questions, the student is able to consistently reasses his advancement and refocus on his training. 


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 12, 2009)

Four Dynamics of Survival

Defend Self
Defend Family
Defend Nation
Defend Mankind
The Four Dynamics of Survival are the order in which an individual must approach self defense in order to succeed. Each successive range incorporates all the previous ranges, while also increasing the magnitude of the defensive action. If the student puts any one of these ahead of another then he will reach a point where his personal survival is being jeapordized for the survival of another. While this may be acceptable at the time, it will put the survival of the individual at risk. By focusing on each of the Four Dynamics of Survival, in order, the student increases the possibility of success. 


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 12, 2009)

Joe Lewis Punching Method

Explosive Action
Initial Speed
Bridging the Gap
Hyperextension of the Stance
Recovery
The Joe Lewis Punching Method describes the process of striking which has been attributed to Joe Lewis, the famous martial artist and fighter.

Explosive Action refers to the initiating force which launches the strike. Initial Speed is the speed at which the weapon is launched towards the target. Bridging the Gap refers to the process by which the strike is carried across the intervening distance from the student to the opponent. Hyperextension of the Stance describes extending towards the opponent in order to penetrate with the strike and Recovery is the process by which the student retrieves his weapon and prepares it for successive strikes.

The Joe Lewis Punching Method assists the student in examining, describing, and refining his striking technique


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 21, 2009)

Five Ways to Bridge the Gap

Lean
Front Step and Lean
Drag Step
Push Drag
Step Through
The five ways to bridge the gap are five simple ways that the student can cross the intervening distance between himself and his opponent.

1. Lean. By simply hyperextending his stance towards his opponent the student can increase his applicable range. This requires a transferrence of weight distribution from the back to front legs however, reducing mobility and potential force transferrence upon impact.

2. Front Step and Lean. By stepping with the front foot and increasing his base, the student is able to further increase the effectiveness of the lean. However, doing so exponentially increases the amount of weight redistribution and may even result in destabalizing the student, or requiring him to come up or even off of his back foot in order to strike his opponent.

3. Drag Step. The drag step involves dragging the back foot up to the front foot, and then stepping forward with the front foot. While this foot maneuver can gain the student a great deal of range, it is an "and-then" type maneuver which telegraphs the student's intention and delays the final execution of the technique.

4.Push Drag. The push drag is executed by pushing off the back leg in order to propel the body forward. The student should elevate as little as possible, only enough to reduce his friction with the ground. This allows him to move his entire stance forward in a sudden burst of motion. Striking while push dragging can take advantage of back up mass, but decreases the effectiveness of ground leverage. The push drag should only increase range by six to eight inches at most. It is not intended to cover great expanses of range, but rather short distances to move in or out of effective range.

5. Step Through. The step through foot maneuver involves the student bringing his back leg all the way through to a new stance position with it in front and his former front foot behind. This foot maneuver allows the student to both increase his range by a full stance length, as well as switching the front face of his stance. Step through strikes can be very powerful, and mimic movements seen in a variety of other athletic endeavors, including running, baseball, football, and weight throwing athletics. The danger of such a large movement is that it can be easily recognized by the opponent and, at least briefly, squares the student to his opponent.


The Five Ways to Bridge the Gap are not the only ways the student can affect range. Instead, they are intended to endow the student with some basic understanding of how to cover that intimidating space between his weapon and his opponent's.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 21, 2009)

Five P's to Master the Art

Practice
Patience
Perseverence
Polish
Perfect
The Five P's to Master the Art is a list of attributes and attitudes the student must maintain in order to seek eventual mastery at any level.

Practice is the first and most important aspect of training. Practice makes permanent, and so it is important to practice the material correctly and with the proper attitude and attention to detail with each repetition. Without a commitment to practice the student can not even begin the journey towards mastery.

The student must then learn patience. No skills can be learned and mastered instantly, and the student must learn that the journey is long and slow, but that there are constant victories to be enjoyed if he is patient and attentive.

At this point, the student must continue to persevere. For many, mere competency is sufficient, but in order to seek mastery, the student must push beyond that level and continue to practice material he has already acheived competeny with.

Then the student polishes the material. He must seek out the little details in his execution which seperate a workman's performance from a master craftsman's. He must pay attention to the most minute details of his performance and correct each and every flaw in his technique.

Lastly, the student must perfect his technique. Here, perfect is used as a verb, not an adjective. The student will never acheive complete perfection, but can be constantly engaged in the process of perfecting his material, and his understanding of that material.

The Five P's to Master the Art must be applied to each and every aspect of the student's study, and represent a process that is ongoing and one which is renewed with each new technique the student learns.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 21, 2009)

The Prerequisites of Proper Performance

Posture
Balance
Angle
Liveliness
Continuity
The Prerequisites of Proper Performance describe the five aspects of the technique which must be demonstrated in order to be effective. Whether in exhibition or application, the student must show each of these things to accomplish his goal.

Proper posture is an important part of effective execution. Depending on the relative positions of the actors in the engagement, proper posture may mean different things. Controlling his postition, as well as that of his opponent is an important part of effective application of the material.

All techniques are dependant on an understanding of balance. Whether striking, throwing, manipulating, or debilitating the oppponent the student must understand balance. This includes the balance of his own stances, as well as understanding the balance between offensive and defensive technique, between striking and grappling, and between static and dynamic maneuvers.

Applying an understanding of angles allows the student to attack and defend more successfully. Knowing which lines both himself and his opponent are capable of attacking along allows the student to most effectively attack while also preventing his opponent from defending or countering. Angles also affect the degree of force transferrence, as well as the effectivness of grappling applications. The same force applied against one angle may be devastating, and against another unproductive.

Liveliness refers to a passion which must be present in each maneuver. It is the application of force and emotion in the movement which makes them dynamic and destructive. It is not enough to walk through the motions. The student must internalize the lessons contained within and then express them through his performance.

Continuity is a description of how the movements are applied in a dynamic situation. Continuity requires that the student flow seamlessly from technique to technique with power, passion, and fluidity. The student must be able to both act and react appropriately to the stimulus with which he is presented.

The Prerequisites of Proper Performance must be demonstrated whether the student is performing a form for competition, sparring with his classmates in the studio, or defending himself against a gun shoved in his face by a mugger in the dark of night.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

The Kenpo Formula 

Prefix 
Suffix 
Add 
Delete 
Alter 
Targets 
Timing 
Angles 

Re-Arrange 
The Kenpo Formula is a process that can be used in a motion based system to change the execution of a technique to most appropriately respond to a dynamic situation.

For example, take the technique Delayed Sword.

Delayed Sword (Front-- Right Hand Lapel Grab) 

1. An attacker at 12 o'clock grabs your lapel with their right hand. 

2. Step your left foot to 6 o'clock into a right neutral bow facing 12 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a right inward block to your attacker's right inner wrist. At the same time, your left hand should be checking at solar plexus level. 

3. Immediately slide your right foot back to a transitional cat stance. Execute a right front snap kick to your attacker's groin. 

4. Plant your right foot to 12 o'clock into a right neutral bow, checking off your attacker's right knee, as you simultaneously execute a right outward handsword to the right side of the attacker's neck. 

Now. This technique contains a number of important lessons about power, and structure, and anatomical repositioning, but for our purposes here, we are only going to focus on the basic movements.

In this technique you step back, block, kick, and strike. 

1. Prefix. If your opponent grabbed you with one hand and tried to slap you with the other, you could *prefix* the technique with a right outward block and then proceed to step back, block, kick, and strike.

2. Suffix. If after you step back, block, kick, and strike, your opponent is not yet defeated, you could *suffix* the technique with a right grab to the opponent's right shoulder and pull him down into a right knee strike to the body.

3. Add. After you step back, block, and kick, you could *add* a right stomp to the top of the opponent's right foot, followed by the strike to the opponent's neck.

4. Delete. If after you step back and block your opponent takes a step towards you, you may be too close for the front kick. In that case you could *delete* the front kick and move directly to the strike to the neck.

5. Alter. Throughout your execution you can *alter* many aspects of the technique, including, but not limited to, timing, targets, and weapons. For instance, you could alter the timing of the technique by landing from the kick and then striking to the neck, perhaps in response to uneven footing. Or you could alter the targets by kicking to the bladder or inside of the opponent's left knee instead of the groin. Or you could alter the weapon by using a hammerfist to the opponent's neck or collarbone instead of a handsword strike. 

6. Re-Arrange. Within the technique the student could *re-arrange* the movements. For instance, the student could strike to the neck, then step back into his stance, block the opponent's arm, and then strike to the groin.

All of these decisions change more than the simple execution of the technique. Because each movement in kenpo is dependant on the movements which precede it, and also sets up the moves which come after it, it is important to understand that reordering or changing the movements effects every other aspect of the engagement. Sometimes it may be necessary, or even beneficial to do so, but that decision should be based on efficacy, not mere whim.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

F.A.S.P.

Form
Accuracy
Speed
Power
All basic maneuvers should be learned F.A.S.P, not fast. 

When exposed to new material, the student must focus first and foremost on proper form. In order to transfer the maximum amount of force and protect the student's natural weapons, each must be properly formed and executed.

As the student moves to executing his weapons against solid targets, he must focus on accuracy. Hitting what he aims at is key to being effective in self defense. Often, when striking the body, a difference of less than an inch, or a difference in angle of execution by as little as ten degrees can mean the difference between destruction and total ineffectiveness. Accuracy will also aid the student in protecting his own weapons from damage. Striking hard targets with a closed fist, for instance, can be done with relative safety, but if the student misses by as much as an inch or two, he might instead break his fourth and fifth fingers.

Speed comes with accuracy. It doesn't work the other way around. The more consistently the student can perform correctly, the faster he will be able to do so. However, attempting to move fast without developing form and accuracy first will only result in unsuccessful technique and harm to the student.

Power is the final aspect which must be developed. Power comes as a result of form, accuracy, and speed working in concert. A weapon delivered correctly, accurately, and quickly to its target will deliver a great deal of force. Without the first three components working in concert however, effective power can never be achieved.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

The A List

Attitude
Avoidance
Awareness
Acceptance
Action
The A List is a set of attitudes which the student must possess in order to mentally prepare himself to use violence in his own defense. 


First, he must have the attitude that he has a right to his own life and safety, and that no one else has the right to take those things away from him. Unless the student is able to accept his own worth as a human being, and defend it when necessary, no technique or weapon will ever suffice. 

Secondly, the student must learn that 99% of self defense is avoiding dangerous situations. Learning to assess and avoid places and situations that would jeapordize the safety of the student will go a long way towards preventing him from ever having to use his skills for self defense.

Thirdly he must learn to become aware of his environment. He must develop a sense of both his physical surroundings and the attitudes and behaviors of the people around him. Awareness of the situations the student finds himself in will prevent most violent encounters before they develop.

Next the student must be willing to accept ahead of time that there will be situations which can only be resolved with violence, and he must accept in the moment when those situations have arrived. When an aggressive encounter becomes a violent one, the student must accept the reality of his situation and not delude himself with wishes about what he'd like reality to be.

Lastly the student must act. When he is called upon to do so, and the time for preparation and negotiation is over, he must act. Failure to do so will negate everything he has accomplished in his training. 

Understanding the A List will help the student begin the process of mental preparedness before the time comes to put his physical skills into practice.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 23, 2009)

The Six Invisible Enemies

Complacency
Ego
Fickleness
Impatience
Perfectionism
Unhealthy Comparisons
The Six Invisible Enemies are obstacles which all students must face throughout the course of their training. Learning to overcome each of these obstacles and consistantly rededicating one's self to training is the key to sustaining long steady practice.

1. Complacency. This is the attitude of accepting the progress that you have made and finding comfort with your current position. There is nothing inherently wrong with working within your comfort zone, but refusing to work outside of that zone will prevent you from ever growing beyond it. Complacency stops black belts from sticking around to really learn martial arts. It's what keeps people in the past and traps them in practices and traditions that they are too afraid to abandon, because they are unprepared for what may lie beyond the edge of their knowledge base.

2. Ego. Ego is the attitude of superiority, either in one's self, one's curriculum, or one's execution, which prevents the student from exploring the perspectives of others. A belief that one already has the answers prevents that person from asking any more questions. While some may indeed be endowed with great knowledge or physical prowess, that need not prevent them from exploring what other's have to offer.

3. Fickleness. Fickleness describes the students who show up at your school with experience in nine other martial arts already, sign up for your training program, show up every day for a month, and then move down the road and repeat the process again at the next school on the block. These students never receive more than the most basic, rudimentary exposure to any martial tradition, and will constantly be chasing mastery without ever allowing themselves a chance to find it. Fickleness prevents the student from learning those things which truly take years of dedicated study to even begin to understand.

4. Impatience. Impatient students are constantly looking for the next technique, the next trophy, the next stripe on their belt. They lack the patience to spend time focused on one basic, or one technique, long enough to internalize the lessons it contains. Because of this, no matter how much material the student accumulates, none of it will achieve a high level of effectiveness. Eventually, this student will simply move on to somewhere where they can learn more material faster and easier.

5. Perfectionism. When the student consumes himself with perfectionism he finds his performance will never be sufficient. No matter how many repetitions or how exacting his practice, the student will be consumed with the flaws he perceives, however minor. While understanding the areas which must be improved upon in one's performance is important, when it becomes an obsession the student loses the ability to put his improvement into perspective. This student will become consumed with his inability to achieve perfection and, despite whatever gains he may make, will eventually decide he can not achieve the level of perfomance he demands of himself and instead simply give up rather than accept what he perceives as defeat.

6. Unhealthy Comparisons. Comparing one's performance to that of one's peers is a healthy way to make objective decisions about where one stands in relation to those peers. It does not tell you how "good" you are, but merely how "good" you are in comparison. That may have value, but when it becomes an obsession it becomes unhealthy. When the student is consumed with being better than that guy, or hitting harder than that one, or moving faster than that girl, what is essentially an independant unique study becomes an external pursuit of accolades. At this point, personal performance is sacrificed in pursuit of interpersonal gamesmanship. 

The Six Invisible Enemies can prevent the student from moving forward towards their goals. While enemies faced in the street may have clubs, knives, or guns, the enemies from within can be debilitating and dangerous in their own way, and can do just as much to prevent a student's progress in the art.


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 23, 2009)

The Eight Relationships of Circles

Side by Side - Not Touching
Side by Side - Touching
Side by Side - Overlapping
One above Another - Not Touching
One above Another - Touching
One inside Another - Touching Perpendicularly
One inside Another - Not Touching
A Relationship not yet Discovered







The Eight Relationships of Circles represent paths of motion which can be found within the movements of the human body. These paths can be found within the forms and techniques of the kenpo system.

1. Side By Side - Not Touching
This represents two weapons which are moving along similar paths of motion next to each other, without their paths overlapping. This movement can be found within techniques like Hooking Wings, Begging Hands, and Captured Leaves.​2. Side By Side - Touching
This represents two weapons which are moving along similar paths of motion where those paths touch, but do not overlap. This movement can be found within techniques such as Charging Ram and Falling Falcon.​3. Side By Side - Overlapping
This represents two weapons which are moving along similar paths of motion where those paths overlap. This movement can be found within techniques such as Circling Fans and Bow of Compulsion.​4. One Above Another - Not Touching
This represents two weapons which are moving along similar paths of motion parallel to each other without touching. This movement can be found within techniques such as Five Swords and Marriage of the Rams.​5. One Above Another - Touching
This represents two weapons which are moving along similar parallel paths of motion which touch. This movement can be found within techniques such as Defensive Cross and Raining Lance.​6. One Inside Another - Touching Perpendicularly
This represents two weapons which are both moving in a circular fashion perpendicular to each other. This movement can be found within techniques such as Alternating Maces and and Attacking Mace.​7. One Inside Another - Not Touching
This represents two weapons which are both moving in a circular fashion concentrically. This movement can be found within techniques such as Deflecting Hammer and Broken Rod.​8. A Relationship Yet Discovered
This represents a path of circular motion which is not yet described by the previous seven relationships. It's presence on the list is intended to encourage the student to analyze his material in depth and to consider motion not only as a unique event, but also as part of a comparative relationship.​The Eight Relationships of Circles exist as a tool to help the student to understand how his movements and paths of motion relate to one another and how those movements can be found within the Universal Pattern.


-Rob


----------

